# Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - Special Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Received a box for my 40th anniversary and have smoked 2 so far. If you enjoy Pardron you will love this cigar. It's one of the best I have ever had.

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - Special Smoke


----------

